# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Aquário de Paulo Marinheiro

## Paulo Marinheiro

Amigos, com mais ou menos um ano, a minha montagem tem andado a "meio gás", mas aqui ficam algumas fotos do estado actual da coisa. 


















 Cumprimentos,
Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá. :SbSourire:  
Está muito bom. E eu que julgava que a minha colónia de Green star polyp era grande, a tua ainda é maior, é fenomenal.
O aquário tem mesmo bom aspecto respira saúde.
Só é pena não teres colocado nenhuma foto panorâmica.
Parabéns. :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excepcional Paulo !
Gosto muito das Tridacnas, podes adicionar um foto da mais pequena ? E Maxima ? Parece ser quase igual a minha  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado pelo comentário José. :Pracima:  , no entanto ainda está longe daquilo que eu quero para este aquário.
Roberto é uma máxima. :SbSourire:  




  Cumprimentos,
 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Só por curiosidade: que dimensões tem o aquário e que espessura tem o vidro? :Admirado:

----------


## Miguel Antunes

Oi Paulo,

     Parabens pelo aqua está bastante bom...
     Eu percebo a pergunta do Hugo, também a mim me parece que vidro está a ceder... será ilusão de optica...

Abraço,
   Miguel

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

:SbSourire: , Suspeitei que esse comentário apareceria, porque depois de tirar a foto achei incrível também, mas é pura ilusão de óptica ou da máquina, a flecha que o vidro faz é mínima. Se estivesse assim não dormia descansado.
O aquário tem 215x75x75, o sistema cerca de 1500 litros.




   Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Esqueci-me da espessura :SbSourire2:  , são 19mm.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Já agora, uma foto de uma acropora minha com cerca de 16cm de diâmetro, que julgo ser uma gemmifera, ou talvez não, deixo ao vosso critério uma opinião sobre se será ou não.



Como vês João, a bicha está cada vez melhor :Wink:  (quem a viu quase toda branca) :SbOk:  

Embora esteja ainda acastanhada com os HQIs aparenta cada vez mais um verde, principalmente com as actinicas.


   Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ninguém tem um palpite sobre que acropora será??
 :Admirado:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Gemmifera é uma forte possibilidade; talvez ambém possa ser uma Millepora. Vendo de frente, talvez ajude.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais algumas... :Smile:

----------


## Nelson Pena

hehehe paulo
 :Pracima:  
tanto pod ser uma gemmifera como uma samoensis se tiver uns coralites largos  :Smile: 
abraco

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá amigos,
Aqui vão algumas fotos um pouco mais recentes :SbSourire21:  , perdoem-me os profissionais da fotografia :Whistle:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Parabens, gosto bastante.

Abraço

----------


## António Paes

Está mesmo muito bom e essas colónias de GSP vai lá vai, e eu a pensar que tinha muitas  :yb624:  .
Relativamente à qualidade das fotografias é uma questão de fazeres como o Juca, tirar centenas e centenas e ir aprendendo com os erros. 
As fotos do Juca no inicio.... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

António

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Para mim apenas duas palavras,simples e magnifico. :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Os meus parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

tanbem gostei muito,está mesmo bonito. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
já agora podias indicar melhor o setup,tamanho da sump,refugio,iluminação,escumador,outros equipamentos auxiliares que uses etc,só pra ter uma ideia do que é preciso ter pra conseguir manter 1500lt a esse nivel. :SbSourire2:  
grande abraço.

----------


## João Castelo

Paulo,

Muito bonito o teu aqua.Nota-se grande rigor no que é feito.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Paulo!! Os meus parabens!!  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:  
Gosto desses actino vermelhos... quando quiseres cortar um apita!
Landscape esta muito bom!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Paulo, acho que tens um aquário NATURAL, com biodiversidade , um bom equilibrio entre duros e moles , um bom layout e espaço para os peixes. Cada vez mais os aquários me parecem um monte de pedras cheios de frags de SPS por cima . O teu é uma lufada de ar fresco ou neste caso de água fresca :SbSourire:  . 
PARABÉNS!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Amigos, agradeço a todos os comentários  :SbOk:  e vou tentar manter o tópico actualizado, com alterações, melhorias e outras novidades que faça no aquário.
Quando brevemente fizer um pequeno "upgrade" na iluminação (vou passar a ter, além dos actuais 2 hqis de 250 w 10 000k e 3 pc actinicas 24w, mais 8x 39 watts t5, 6 blue plus ATI e 2 aquablue special ATI), colocarei um setup completo do aquário.
Marco, quando quiseres ofereço-te meia dúzia  :Pracima:  .
Rui, não sei se será um defeito ou virtude, mas sou muito pouco impulsivo neste hobbie, tenho muita paciência, gosto de ver os corais crescer e gosto sobretudo que sejam eles a ocupar o espaço livre, por isso nunca fui adepto de atolar o aquário em rocha até cima e ir amontoando pequenas colónias que rapidamente deixam de ter espaço para crescer.
Esperar, ver a multiplicação das colónias que tenho e deixar que elas fixem à rocha de forma natural é fantástico, já para não falar que não gasto tanto dinheiro em animais com tanta frequência.
Agradeço os elogios :SbOk:  

    Cumprimentos,
   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Isaias Rola

PARABÉNS  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  muito natural e original, sem dúvida um aquário de referência para todos, ao vivo deve ser bem melhor, mais uma vez parabens :Pracima:   :Pracima:  .



Cump.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Muito bom...
Parabens!!!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Amigos, depois de uma fase de pôr os cabelos em pé, quando fiquei cerca de 17 horas sem energia duas vezes numa mesma semana de Dezembro, o meu aquário e a bicharada recuperou.
Infelizmente houve algumas perdas, no entanto todos os que superaram essa prova de fogo :Icon Cry:   estão cada vez melhor e na generalidade as coisas estão bem.
Aumentei, como tinha dito que faria na minha última intervenção, a minha iluminação. Aos dois hqis 250w10000k + 3 PC actinicas, juntei 6x 39w t5blueplus ATI+ 2 x 39w t5 aquabluespecial ATI. Devo dizer que a reacção dos corais é incrível e a mistura das duas luzes t5/hqi dá um efeito extremamente atractivo.

 Cá vão mais umas fotos, perdoem a qualidade e a preguiça de não ter sido mais cedo.  Cumprimentos a todos. :Pracima:

----------


## Helder Lages

Extraordinário Paulo! Os meus sinseros parabéns, o aqua está com um ar mt natural, e cheio de saúde (para aguentarem tantas horas sem electricidade :yb677:  ), já agora, não tens por aí um actinodisco desses vermelhos ou verdes a mais :Coradoeolhos:  , são espectaculares,

Um grande abraço......contínua pois és um exemplo a seguir!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

umas fotos desse aquario tiradas pelo Joao Ribeiro é que era   :Coradoeolhos:  

parabens! gosto bastante do teu aquário  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá, claro que tenho Helder, às vezes até tenho de dar uma injecção de kalk, num ou outro que tenta escapar da colónia e começa a queimar os sps.
Também tenho prometido para o Marco Madeira alguns...enfim têm que cá vir Aveiro almoçar um peixinho  :Coradoeolhos:  e depois ofereço-vos de boa vontade alguns actinodiscus.



          Cumprimentos,
         Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Parabens :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   Paulo está muito bonito só gostava que o meu tb estivesse assim :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Pessoal, cá vão mais algumas fotos, estas com as luzes do aquário todas ligadas. Abraço.


Obrigado pelos comentários.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais algumas....... :Whistle:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Excelente Paulo - sem dúvida alguma que a próxima vez que for visitar a família a Aveiro tenho que te fazer uma visita!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Diogo, evidentemente que sim, terei todo o gosto nisso.
Vou tentar fazer um esforço adicional para conseguir manter este tópico actualizado. Sou um pouco preguiçoso nisto  :yb665:  ....e às vezes o tempo também não ajuda.

   Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Estou sem sono e numa de tirar fotos .....enfim ou tudo ou nada :Coradoeolhos:  


Primeiro, dois bonitos corais que infelizmente  :Coradoeolhos:  são do meu ilustre amigo Nelson Pena

Uma Montipora


Uma stylophora pistillata


Um dos meus Elegans num passeio perto de um bivalve que tenho há 5 anos


A minha maxima a contras tar com o branco desta plerogyra



  Abraço

----------


## Hugo Oliveira

Viva Paulo, Muitos parabens por esse tratamento 5 estrelas isso esta muito bom. Sabado vou ai a aveiro aos bombeiros a uma festita de Salsa, se for com tempo ainda te ligo pa ver pa crer :Wink:  esse aquario.

Abraço, Hugo Sohal

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Helder, soltaram-se 3 actinodiscus vermelhos da rocha hoje, domingo vou ao Porto para votar no referendo, se quiseres eu levo-tos, mas tens de dar lá um salto. :SbSourire2:  





          Abraço,
   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Helder Lages

Está combinado Paulo, a que horas estás a contar ir ao Porto? Se poderes manda-me o teu nº por MP, para combinarmos hora e sítio!

Um grande abraço!!!!!!!!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ok Helder depois mando MP. :Pracima:  


A "Entacmaea Quadrimosa"




A "Entacmaea Quadrimosa" e o Frenatus residente




  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

"Estou maravilhado", ja dizia o outro...

Parabéns.. isso está um espanto .. e Super natural... e essas tridacnas fazem-me ficar com uma inveja!!!  :SbPoiss:  

Somos quase vizinhos.. temos que combinar para eu ir aí dar um saltinho... (se puder ser.. claro..)

Mais uma vez parabéns...

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Claro que sim Ricardo :SbOk:  



   Quase na hora do descanso........... :SbEndormi2:

----------


## Helder Lages

O teu aqua é sem dúvida uma referência a nivel nacional!
Sabe sempre bem antes de dormir disfrutar da casa das máquinas :SbOk:  , e ao mesmo tempo apreciar essas tridacnas :yb665:  , Paulo estava aqui a pensar e como nos vamos encontrar no Domingo se quiseres vender uma muda pequenina de green star, fazía-mos negócio! Mas convém ser mesmo pequenita.....

Um grande abraço....

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas Paulo mal possas vai ao menssager para conversarmos ok depois eu digo-te  um abraç.Já agora teem toda a razão está lindo 15 estrelas  :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:   :Vitoria:  é o meu voto e as fotos também estão de parabém sim senhor Paulo mantem atualizado o topico estou para ver mais um abraço amigo de Pedro :SbOk3:

----------


## Osmar Segato

Maravilhoso

Muito Capricho No Seu Aquario, Parabens.

Espero Que Um Dia O Meu Chegue A 1/2 Disso!!

Sucesso.

----------


## Helder Lages

Queria aqui agradecer publicamente os  belíssimos exemplares de actinodiscus que o Paulo me ofereceu, são sem dúvida espéctaculares :yb677:  , e já estão no meu aqua de perfeita saúde,
Acabei por lhe comprar um pouco de GSP, que tb é um espectáculo, ao fim de 1 hora no aqua já tinha os pólipos todos para fora, :Pracima:  

Mais uma vez.....mt obrigado!!!!!!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Ainda bem que está tudo porreiro Helder :SbOk:  ...


Um abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais umas fotos de hoje..... :SbPoisson9:  


  Há semana e meia a acropora de trás, que julgo ser uma Humilis ou Gemmifera talvez, estava castanho escuro



Hoje


   Abraço,
 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá, depois de uns tempos sem colocar nada novo no aquário, resolvi fazer uma melhoriazita. Comprei um reactor de cálcio DELTEC PF 601.
Ainda é cedo para notar alterações, (4 dias de funcionamento) espero daqui a um mês já notar diferenças.

O bicho... :SbSourire2:  



Entretanto, 5 belos mangues que comprei ao Diogo Lopes 3 semanas atrás.
Diogo como podes comprovar estão de perfeita saúde.



E mais algumas fotos....do estado da coisa, sem grandes alterações, exceptuando uma morte subita a qual, me causou uma tristeza enorme :Icon Cry:  . Como podem reparar a minha bonita e grande T. squamosa não aparece nas fotos.
Não consegui diagnosticar o problema mas a verdade é que em 3 dias morreu.
O Nelson Pena conhecia-a bem e sabia a beleza desse bicho :Icon Cry:  
Enfim.....é a pior parte....

A lateral....


Outra lateral (achei piada ao contraste da anthia com o fundo negro) :Coradoeolhos:  


Lado direito


Lado direito em cima


Centro 


Uma Geral para acabar




  Cumprimentos,

 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Viva Paulo,

As fotos apenas dão apenas uma vaga ideia do teu reef  :SbOk3:  Ele está mesmo MUIIITOOO bom! Acho que fiquei ai uns 10 minutos a olhar para ele de boca aberta. Parabens!!!! Está mesmo super!!!!

----------


## Jorge Dias

Olá Paulo
Vou ver se arranjo um dia destes tempo para ver isso ao vivo.
Esta muito porreiro, :tutasla:  
Um abraço :SbOk2:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Paulo,

Sem dúvida alguma que vais notar diferenças com o Reactor de Ca - então um Deltec desses...!!! Daqui a 1 mês falamos! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Sem dúvida que o aqua está muito bom e como sabes na minha próxima ida a Aveiro vais ter que me aturar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diogo, espero de facto, e com alguma ansiedade, ver as mudanças que poderão surgir no aquário com este reactor. É de facto uma máquina muito porreira :SbSourire2:  
Paulo então e o teu aquário? Fizeste aquelas mudanças de que falámos?
Jorge, é quando quiseres amigo... :SbOk3:  

    Abraço,
Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos,
Devo dizer que estou extremante satisfeito com este reacto, tem uma eficiência incrível. Não sei como serão outros, adequados à mesma litragem de aquário, mas a verdade é que este DELTEC PF 601, além de ser de fácil regulação, em 5 dias subiu o cálcio para os 410mg/l e o Kh para 9, sem alterações no Ph (agora tenho de ter cuidado para controlar estes valores).
A injecção de dióxido de carbono, só é feita durante 7 horas no período diurno e, no entanto, como se vê na foto, a _media_ já desceu cerca de 4cm ( enchi-o até 1 cm acima no nível máximo recomendado)



   Cumprimentos,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Paulo,

No reactor de cálcio, tens a certeza que a ligação dos tubos está bem feita?
Dá-me a noção que tens a entrada de agua ligado onde supostamente seria a do CO2 e a do CO2 na entrada de agua!
Pode-se ver aqui na foto:




> O bicho... 
> 
> 
> 
>  Paulo Marinheiro



O que é que dizes? :Admirado:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tiago, a entrado de água para o reactor é feita através do aquário principal por gravidade, antes de entrar no circuito da bomba interna passa por um micro filtro (esse pequeno cilindro transparente com letras azuis que vês à direira). A entrada do dióxido de carbono é feita pelo lado esquerdo, onde podes ver um conta-bolhas, e é injectado no circuito da bomba interna pelo tubo na parte superior do reactor. :Pracima:  
Seria demasiado primário cometer um erro desses e o próprio reactor não funcionaria. :Coradoeolhos:  
 Os resultados que estou a obter devem-se exclusivamente à grande eficiência deste reactor, maior até do que eu julgava que teria.
Comparando então com o que tinha antes, estamos a falar de anos-luz de diferença. :SbOk:  


    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Tiago, a entrado de água para o reactor é feita através do aquário principal por gravidade, antes de entrar no circuito da bomba interna passa por um micro filtro (esse pequeno cilindro transparente com letras azuis que vês à direira). A entrada do dióxido de carbono é feita pelo lado esquerdo, onde podes ver um conta-bolhas, e é injectado no circuito da bomba interna pelo tubo na parte superior do reactor. 
> Seria demasiado primário cometer um erro desses e o próprio reactor não funcionaria. 
>  Os resultados que estou a obter devem-se exclusivamente à grande eficiência deste reactor, maior até do que eu julgava que teria.
> Comparando então com o que tinha antes, estamos a falar de anos-luz de diferença. 
> 
> 
>     Cumprimentos,
> 
>    Paulo Marinheiro


Boas Paulo,

Tambem tenho um Deltec P601 e está ligado de maneira diferente!!
O CO2 é para ser ligado á bomba (para uma melhor mistura), e não a entrada de agua.
A entrada de agua é para ser ligada directamente ao corpo do reactor (supostamente onde tens a do CO2).

Atentamente,

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Paulo, o Tiago tem razão !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> O CO2 é para ser ligado á bomba (para uma melhor mistura), e não a entrada de agua.


E não só. O proprio efeito venturi ajuda a aspirar o Co2.
Paulo, a elevação do kH e calcio pode ter sido devida, principalmente, à parte já dissolvida ( agua "leitosa" tipo aragamilk ) que resultou da pré-lavagem da aragonite.
Outra coisa, não me parece que uma alimentação passiva, por gravidade, possa funcionar. Pode funcionar agora pelo tal efeito venturi. 
Bem , o reactor é tão bom , que se calhar inventaste outro modo dele funcionar bem. LLLoooLLL
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Uiiii...que situação. Mas ele estava montado assim quando o recebi embalado.
Será que na prática não vai dar ao mesmo?
É que estamos a falar de apenas a troca da entrada de Co2 com a entrada de água.
Rui, alimentado por gravidade, é uma forma que a DELTEC propõe em alternativa à bomba. Vem nas especificações do reactor. 


   Cumprimentos,

 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,




> ...Será que na prática vai não vai dar ao mesmo?...


Penso que não! :Admirado: 




> ...É que estamos a falar de apenas a troca da entrada de Co2 com a entrada de água...


Por isso mesmo!
Se seguires o percurso do CO2 vais ver que faz mais lógica se ele for misturado pela bomba e ir até lá em baixo do reactor e depois atravessar toda a midia até cá em cima!
Tens aqui como ver, basta clicares no PDF em baixo da página:
http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.c...reactors_3.php




> ...Rui, alimentado por gravidade, é uma forma que a DELTEC propõe em alternativa à bomba. Vem nas especificações do reactor...
>  Paulo Marinheiro


Penso que tambem não haja problema :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Há uma outra coisa Rui e Tiago, tenho ideia que nem a entrada de água nem a entrada de co2 no meu reactor estão ligadas ao corpo de reactor, a de água, tal qual está ligada, está perto da bomba  (como se vê na foto), a de co2 está na curva de pvc que liga à bomba. 

   Cumprimentos,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Há uma outra coisa Rui e Tiago, tenho ideia que nem a entrada de água nem a entrada de co2 no meu reactor estão ligadas ao corpo de reactor, a de água, tal qual está ligada, está perto da bomba  (como se vê na foto), a de co2 está na curva de pvc que liga à bomba. 
> 
>    Cumprimentos,
> 
>   Paulo Marinheiro


Bom, então ai já não digo mais nada :yb665:  
Consegues por uma foto de maneira a que se veja melhor os promenores que falas?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tiago este modelo do PF 601 é o mais recente e a entrada de água deixou de ser feita pelo corpo do reactor. Se reparares no reactor da página da DELTEC que me envias-te não existe a entrada de água onde tenho a minha, junto ao venturi. Mas a do co2 está exactamente ligada no mesmo sitio onde tenho a minha. E ele faz o circuito normal ou seja, está a ser levado ao fundo do reactor. A diferença reside apenas no local onde entra a água (talvez eles tenham percebido que funciona melhor se a água entrar perto da bomba.
E até faz mais sentido porque facilita e faz logo uma mistura mais rica da água da entrada do reactor com o co2. 


  Cumprimentos,

 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

E possivelmente ainda trará outra vantagem, a de facilitar a alimentação por gravidade, tal como sugeria o Rui quando disse que a gravidade só estava a resultar por estar perto da bomba.


    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> Tiago este modelo do PF 601 é o mais recente e a entrada de água deixou de ser feita pelo corpo do reactor. Se reparares no reactor da página da DELTEC que me envias-te não existe a entrada de água onde tenho a minha, junto ao venturi. Mas a do co2 está exactamente ligado no mesmo sitio onde tenho o meu. E ele faz o circuito normal ou seja, está a ser levado ao fundo do reactor. A diferença reside apenas no local onde entra a água (talvez eles tenham percebido que funciona melhor se a água entrar perto da bomba.
> E até faz mais sentido porque facilita e faz logo uma mistura mais rica da água da entrada do reactor com o co2. 
> 
> 
>   Cumprimentos,
> 
>  Paulo Marinheiro


Estás a dizer que tens duas entradas no mesmo tubo (uma antes para o CO2 e outra a seguir para a entrada de agua)?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Exactamente. Dá para perceber isso na foto.



    Cumprimentos,

    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Então trata-se de uma nova versão, sem duvida :Pracima:  !
Mesmo assim gostaria que posesses uma foto, para ver como funciona esse novo sistema!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bom Paulo, então se percebi , o local de entrada do Co2 no reactor, continua a ser no tubo de PVC que sai da bomba , com a diferença que agora é feito mais a juzante através de um novo furo criado quase junto à entrada do tubo no reactor. E que por outro lado onde antigamente entrava o CO2 passou a entrar água. OK assim sim porque o que é preciso é que o CO2 continue a ser aspirado pelo efeito venturi. O facto , de no novo modelo, a água entrar também no tubo da bomba , sendo igualmente aspirada parece-me realmente uma melhoria e pode facilitar uma alimentação por gravidade, não deixando que o pre-filtro entupa com frequençia. O que não estaria bem era a substituição da entrada de Co2 pela de água, agora a criação de uma nova entrda com as mesmas caracteristicas já me parece uma boa inovação.
Sempre a evoluir. Desculpa mas não tinha percebido esta alteração.
É por isso que é DELTEC!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Curiosamente o meu novo reactor , o PF 1001( também novo modelo) não tem essa entrada nova adicional. Mas podemos sempre criar uma e tapar a outra :JmdALEnvers:  ,se acharmos necessário.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Rui.. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  DELTEC... ta tudo dito. :Coradoeolhos:  
Esse 1001 deve ser cá um bicharoco :SbSourire:  


    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Tiago ou Rui... o micro fiitro é acessível (abre-se) para limpeza ou quando ficar completamente sujo tenho de o substituir?



    Cumprimentos,

    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não é possível abrir , mas é possível lavar. Na tua banheira , desenroscas o chuveiro e verás que se adapta perfeitamente à entrada do filtro. Depois é só lavar várias vezes sob pressão.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos no meu reactor e tambem consigo fazer essa alteração do CO2 e da entrada de agua! Bem facil por sinal!
Sim Paulo, o micro-filtro não é acessivel, mas é facil de lavar :SbOk3:  .

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Sim Tiago, também me parece que com algum cuidado fazes facilmente no teu reactor essa modificação :SbOk3:  . Logo coloco uma foto mais aproximada para veres exactamente a localização das entradas de água e co2.



   Cumprimentos,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Jose Neves

Estas de parabens esta muito bonito

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado José :SbOk2:  
Tiago, tens aqui uma foto um pouco mais aproximada para veres onde estão as entradas de água e co2 do reactor. :SbOk:  



    Cumprimentos,
  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Uma alga que se fixou na base de uma acropora :Coradoeolhos:  
Alguém consegue identificar a espécie?





    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá a todos :Pracima:  , depois de três semanas com o reactor de calcio a funcionar e mais 5 aquisições ( 1 turbinaria peltata, 1 stylophora pistillata, 2 acroporas, uma delas _valida_ a outra nao consigo identificar :Admirado:   e 1 montipora ), deixo mais umas fotos.

Euphyllias....



Lado direito onde os sps´s dominam...



Lateral



Por fim uma geral...talvez pequena demais




     Abraço,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Jose Neves

grande evoluçao..;

5 estrelas os meus parabens

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais duas de hoje ao fim do dia, já com as HQIs desligadas.








     Cumprimentos,

    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Loureiro

> Olá amigos,
> Aqui vão algumas fotos um pouco mais recentes , perdoem-me os profissionais da fotografia


 :Olá:  
os meus parabens por essa obra de arte. :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Cada vez mais lindo Paulo parabens. :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Já agora onde compras os corais?

Fica bem :SbOk3:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá Paulo

Está realmente muito bonito e muito bem conseguido. Há uma harmonia de cores que não fere a vista, na minha modesta opinião. :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado pelos comentários. :SbOk:  
Simão, normalmente compro na Sohal, Exoreef ou Miósotis, mas já comprei noutros sítios, depende da oferta. 
Antes de fechar, comprei muita coisa na Natantia, aliás foi lá onde fiz as primeiras aquisições, já lá vão uns anos.


      Cumprimentos,

     Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Viva, parabéns pelo aquario!

Muito bem montado, cores e equipamentos em perfeito estado.

Merece nota 10!

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá, aí está um dos meus _chromis viridis_ fêmea, a esconder-se do macho que a obriga a desovar 3 vezes por semana.... :Coradoeolhos:  




E um dos meus grandes _Sarcophyton_ rodeado pela _plachyclavularia_...




    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Tenho uma critica a fazer  :yb665: 

As fotos não estão na nossa Galeria  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Uma beleza diferente do que estamos habituados a ver!
É de se lhe tirar o chapeu!! :Olá:  
Continua nesse bom caminho :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá, tens razão Júlio, tenho de ver isso. Tenho um pouco de preguiça :yb665:  , não procuro todas as funcionalidades do forum e nem sei bem como as adiciono à galeira, até porque queria que elas aparecessem com o simbolo reefforum. Mas vou tratar de ver isso. :SbOk3:  



      Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Olá, tens razão Júlio, tenho de ver isso. Tenho um pouco preguiça , não procuro todas as funcionalidades do forum e nem sei bem como as adiciono à galeira, até porque queria que elas aparecessem com o simbolo reefforum. Mas vou tratar de ver isso. 
> 
> 
> 
>       Paulo Marinheiro


Nada mais fácil Paulo  :SbOk: 

Esperimenta *aqui*

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Depois de algum tempo, uma ou outra novidade em animais e equipamentos deixo aqui umas fotos actualizadas. :Coradoeolhos:  
Um dos meus turboflotor1000 foi substituido por um APF 600 DELTEC, o outro irá ser substituido a curto prazo por um ATI BM 250.
Juca, ainda não tratei de colocar as fotos na galeria porque todas elas pesam mais do que aquilo que é permitido... :Admirado:  e ainda não me dei ao trabalho de converter todas para o tamanho certo :Whistle:  .
Já agora se me puderem indicar um programa que seja porreiro para o efeito agradeço!

Aqui ficam 3 fotos actualizadas...mais tarde meto mais algumas com as hqis ligadas :Coradoeolhos:  


O Hepatus que era do Duarte Araújo


Lateral direita, onde os sps´s dominam


Uma Geral


      Cumprimentos,

     Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Que não seja por isso

http://www.imageresizer.com/

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Julio...  :SbOk:  



    Abraço,


Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Pedro,

Muito bonito o teu aquario. Tens ai um grande bicho, esse sarco. Espetacular.

A primeira foto parece tirada do oceano.

Como tens controlado a Pachyclavularia?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Nuno :Pracima:  , de vez em quando dou-lhe uns cortes...mas normalmente ela vai andando até encontrar outra colónia e regride.
Por exemplo, quando chegou à colónia de actinodiscus deixou de crescer.
Agora está a ir para o vidro de trás. Com um pouco de paciência e cortes não é difícil de controlar.



    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Duarte Araujo

um dia destes ia a passar por Aveiro  :yb665:   e o Paulo teve a amabiliadade de me receber em sua casa  :SbOk:   onde pude apreciar o seu aquario  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   excelente por sinal   :yb677:  

partilho aqui com voces algumas fotos que tirei

----------


## Julio Macieira

Lindas fotos Duarte  :yb677: 

Pena as do Paulo não estarrem alojadas na nossa Galeria de Fotos para poderem ser partilhadas  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Quando olhei pro teu aquário fiquei a pensar "porque é que raio gosto deste aquário que parece um amontado sem espaço nenhum?"

Isto do ponto de vista estético não devia resultar... mas resulta. Parece-me que o que está a funcionar muito bem aí é a disposição dos corais que por assim dizer "abafa" o "problema" do layout em muro e da ausência de espaços principalmente ao nível da areia.

É muito mais complicado fazer um aquário grande bonito porque fica facilmente parecendo uma feira com coisas pequeninas em exposição. Tu tens aí corais muito grandes ou muito bem agrupados, crias zonas de cor e de textura.

Mas isso ganha alguma coisa com uma limpeza de chão:


Shot at 2007-07-31

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje tive oportunidade de visitar o Paulo e posso dizer-Vos que vi um grande aquário! Grande em tamanho e também em qualidade. 

Não levei a máquina, mas prometo voltar lá até ao final da semana para tirar umas fotos, que espero, venham a refletir a grandeza do aqua...

Abraço e parabéns ao Paulo,
Diogo

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Tal como prometido no Sábado fiz uma nova visita ao Paulo, desta vez para tirar algumas fotos... deixo-Vos para já apenas uma geral...



Em breve colocarei mais.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A dificuldade que eu tenho em lidar com aquário grandes é que normalmente estão cheios de muitas coisas (muitas vezes pequenas) e torna-se complicado arrumar.

Aqui, em especial do lado esquerdo há grandes corais e o resultado é excelente. O lado direito contrasta bem, com as acróporas, seriatoporas e outros corais mais pequenos bem arrumados no topo.

As únicas duas sugestões que faço é conseguir criar desníveis de altura no muro e mais uma vez limpar o chão.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Diogo :Pracima:  , grande maratona de fotografias houve no sábado...eheehehe...estou ansioso para as ver :SbSourire2:  
Alfredo, a areia precisa de facto de uma limpeza, mas já estou com a cabeça um pouco a fugir para o meu próximo projecto por isso deve ficar assim, pelo menos para já.
Se tudo correr bem devo comprar casa e começar um outro aquário com esta bicharada toda, o tanque terá capacidade idêntica mas será mais largo e menos alto.
Vamos ver...está embrionário, primeiro a casa....depois se verá! :SbOk:  
De qualquer maneira agradeço a crítica, mas essa a sensação de "muro" que tu referes, não existe..as fotos enganam um pouco....talvez as do Diogo dissipem essa ideia.



       Cumprimentos,

       Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

De facto o aquário do Paulo está longe de ser um paredão! O layout está muito bem conseguido pois tem muitas reentrâncias e rochas colocadas em baixo mais para a frente e acima de tudo uma excelente divisão e colocação dos corais!

Infelizmente, acho que as fotos que tirei não vão ajudar muito!!! Estou sem o meu computador e neste que estou não tenho qualquer programa de edição de imagem pelo que se torna complicado tentar dar uma ideia mais real...

De qualquer forma aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas no passado sábado:

Alguns peixes...











e alguns corais...

















A grande sump...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Já agora se me puderem indicar um programa que seja porreiro para o efeito agradeço!


Bom dia, 

Se ainda valer de alguma coisa, aí vai.

http://www.getpaint.net/

É um freeware, mas faz mais do que redimensionar fotos. Mas também acho que já toda a gente tem isto.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A chegada do final deste ano, que coincide com a compra da minha primeira casa, anuncia uma mudança radical do meu aquário para os próximos anos.
Pretendo um projecto com muita qualidade e, se possível (o tempo o dirá! :Coradoeolhos:  ), infinitamente melhor do que este. :SbSourire2:  
Entretanto, enquanto o meu aquário actual não é desmontado, aproveitei para testar nele algum equipamento, que juntamente ao que já existe, fará parte do meu futuro sistema.
Sendo assim, aquilo que se avizinha será qualquer coisa do género:

*Aquário principal*  190cm x 80cm x 60cm - 912 litros brutos (um pouco menos do que o actual com 1200 litros brutos)

*Sump*  100cm x 65 cmx 65cm - 400 litros brutos

*Refúgio* - Ainda não sei se irá existir, mas optando por colocá-lo, será alimentado por gravidade, via coluna seca e terá uma iluminação de 4x24w t5
com uma DSB de 12 a 15 cm

*Equipamento* (já adquirido, exceptuando a bomba de retorno):

*Rocha viva*  Aprox. 160 Kg

*Aquecimento*  2 x Jagger 200w

*Iluminação*  3 x Reflectores lumenarc III c/ lâmpadas coralvue reeflux 12000K 3 x 400w e balastros electrónicos Marine-Lux

*Escumação* Deltec APF 600 + ATI Bubble master 250

*Reactor de cálcio*  Deltec PF 601 c/ botija 3kg Co2

*Reactor de Kalkwasser*  Deltec KM500

*Circulação interna*  4 Tunze Stream 6100  (4000l/h-12000l/h) com Multicontrolador Tunze 

*Retorno*  Mini Red Dragon 5000 

*Ozonizador*  Ozonizador Sander 100mg ligado ao APF600 (quando necessário)

Os animais que tenho actualmente serão introduzidos no novo aquário logo que este esteja suficientemente maduro. 

Para terminar, e já que tornei público que o meu actual aquário iria chegar ao fim da sua vida, deixo-vos com algumas fotos tiradas hoje e que, muito possivelmente, serão as últimas a colocar neste meu tópico.
Abrirei, em tempo oportuno, um outro, onde começarei por especificar, tal como fiz em cima, o equipamento que compõe o sistema.

Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas é o que já se sabe!


Dois dos três lumenarc...já não estou para fazer mais um furo no tecto :Coradoeolhos:  








A fêmea de _A.frenatus_ na _E. quadricolor_(o macho tem menos direito do que ela à anémona :SbSourire: ) 


A staghorn que já foi do Diogo, agora um pouco maior... :SbOk:  aí está ela Diogo, em grande forma!!




E umas vistas pela actual área técnica :Coradoeolhos:  





Rui, o ATI 250 é uma verdadeira MÁQUINA! :Pracima:  

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Ehehehehe

não te disse? desliga mas é o Deltec ...

Grande abraço

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

primeiro, parabens pelo aquario. Muito bom!!!

so tenho uma duvida. Como controlas, se é que controlas os GSP?

abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas
> 
> primeiro, parabens pelo aquario. Muito bom!!!
> 
> so tenho uma duvida. Como controlas, se é que controlas os GSP?
> 
> abraço


Obrigado Luis  :Pracima:  .
Quanto aos GSP, a verdade é que não os controlo, apenas pontualmente, num sitio ou outro onde a colónia esteja a incomodar um sps, nestes casos "descolo-os" com um pequeno puxão e depois "rasgo" o tecido da restante colónia...é muito simples! 
Por norma, eles recuam ou param na maioria dos casos, seja por apanharem zonas de muita sombra, ou por encontrarem corais que são mais agressivos...por exemplo, quando eles chegaram a uma das colónias de actinodiscus vermelhos pararam de crescer, o mesmo aconteceu perto das euphyllias e perto de uma platygyra. 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Afinal....mais algumas :SbSourire2:  talvez um pouco melhores :Whistle:  























E por fim o meu lindo Hepatus...Duarte, bem gordinho !!!  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



Cumprimentos,

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde Paulo,
Queria agradecer a tua amabilidade em receber-nos a tais horas da noite. :Pracima:  
E espero que a próxima vez que escrever num tópico teu seja o do setup do teu novo aquário. Já agora que seja tão bom como o que tens neste momento. Parabéns.
Abraço.
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Manuel Faria

Realmente, Paulo, é pena a qualidade das fotos não dar para perceber a cor real que os corais parecem ter.
Com uma boa máquina, embora eu não perceba nada de fotografia, tenho a certeza que ficaria realçada a sua beleza.

A vida é assim, Nem sempre se pode ter tudo :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## João_Melo

> Olá amigos,
> Aqui vão algumas fotos um pouco mais recentes , perdoem-me os profissionais da fotografia


Boa tarde.

Paulo estive a ver as fotos e de facto está muito bonito, e pelo aspeto temos um aqua já com alguma maturação, mal o que me chamou a atenção é o facto de seres de aveiro, tal como eu; Neste momento estou a dar inicio a um aqua deste género e gostava de poder falar contigo se possivel ver o teu aquariuo , pois é uma excelente maneira de tirar algumas dúvidas e pedir alguns conselhos no caso de ser possivel (Contacto:JOAO_MELO600@HOTMAIL.
Meus parabens

JAOAO MELO

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Enquanto o meu novo projecto ainda não se começa a materializar, deixo-Vos com mais algumas fotos, a maior parte delas, da superficie do aquário. :Olá:  

Os corais (especialmente os sps´s), cada semana que passa apresentam melhor saúde e melhores cores, penso que fruto desta nova e FABULOSA opção de iluminação. É mesmo incrível!! :Xmassmile:  

A qualidade do fotografo, como se sabe, não é grande coisa mas é o que se arranja... :yb624:  













































Para finalizar, uma geral....e bom Natal para todos! :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:  




Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

um dia terei de ver isso ao vivo para comprovar essa qualidade :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> boas
> 
> um dia terei de ver isso ao vivo para comprovar essa qualidade


EHEHEE :SbOk:  !! Olá Carlos, tenho todo o prazer, mas avisa com alguma antecedência para eu também por uma garrafinha de champanhe a gelar!! :Coradoeolhos:  
Obrigado pela forma como nos recebes em tua casa e pela bela oferta, são muito bonitos mesmo!! :SbOk:  

Grande abraço,

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Reef com um óptimo aspecto :Pracima:  



Tenho seguido o teu aqua e, nota-se excelentes evoluções!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Duarte Araujo

já estou a ver que vou ter de ir a tua casa outra vez para termos umas fotos de jeito   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> já estou a ver que vou ter de ir a tua casa outra vez para termos umas fotos de jeito



Aí está uma boa solução para o caso! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Rui, agradeço o elogio :SbOk:  

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

A minha última aquisição...um _acanthurus sohal_ :SbSourire2:  











E mais algumas, tiradas pelo meu ilustre amigo Paulo Gordinho...que espero, brevemente, coloque cá no forum fotos do seu aquário! :SbOk:  





























Cumprimentos :Xmascheers:  ,

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Muito bom mesmo :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :bompost:  

Palavras para quê! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Boa sorte com a mudança

----------


## NunoFilipe

> A minha última aquisição...um _acanthurus sohal_


Boa tarde,
Palavras para quê??

Se precisarem de tripé para a câmara fotográfica, eu cedo o meu ombro.

Grande aquisição. Estás de parabéns.

Abraço,

Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A aquisição é muito boa, mas o fotografo muito mau!!! :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Olá,
> 
> A aquisição é muito boa, mas o fotografo muito mau!!!  
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo



 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ...e eu a pensar que passava....até meti algumas do Paulo G. para disfarçar... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Abraço :Xmascheers:  ,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

o sohal parece estar mto bem.  parabens por essa aquisiçao  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

O Sohal é fantastico!!! Tenho que ir ver isso ao vivo... Queres que leve alguma coisinha para ele comer?  :yb624:  




> ...e eu a pensar que passava....até meti algumas do Paulo G. para disfarçar...


Nope  :yb668:  Não passa, as minhas são as que não têm o Sohal em fuga  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Paulo.

Pode dizer que tens um peixe viajado esse Sohal  :SbSourire2:  ,veio do Mar Vermelho para a Reefdicus "Cascais" foi comprado pelo Nuno Branco " Costa da Caparica" foi voltado a ser vendido ao Bruno "Barreiro" e agora foi para  Aveiro ,já pecorreu metade de Portugal. :Palmas:  

Mas não deixa de ser um peixe lindo e já muito raro a venda nas nossas lojas ,boa compra. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Pode dizer que tens um peixe viajado esse Sohal ,veio do Mar Vermelho para a Reefdicus "Cascais" foi comprado pelo Nuno Branco " Costa da Caparica" foi voltado a ser vendido ao Bruno "Barreiro" e agora foi para Aveiro ,já pecorreu metade de Portugal.


 :yb620:   :yb620:  alguem aqui roído por ele não ter vindo parar a lobão :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Oi Paulo.
> 
> Pode dizer que tens um peixe viajado esse Sohal  ,veio do Mar Vermelho para a Reefdicus "Cascais" foi comprado pelo Nuno Branco " Costa da Caparica" foi voltado a ser vendido ao Bruno "Barreiro" e agora foi para  Aveiro ,já pecorreu metade de Portugal. 
> 
> Mas não deixa de ser um peixe lindo e já muito raro a venda nas nossas lojas ,boa compra. 
> 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.



E devo-te dizer que brevemente irá para S. Felix da Marinha, (uma praia perto de Espinho) para a minha nova casa....enfim é mais viajado do que muita gente :Coradoeolhos:  
É de facto fabuloso Rogério, muito bonito e simpático, nota-se que está habituado às pessoas, veio logo comer na minha mão! :SbSourire:  

Carlos, quem sabe um dia.... :yb624:  ..pelos vistos o gajo anda sempre de mala de viagem.




Abraço :Xmascheers:  ,

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boas amigo Paulo.

Bem esse peixe é mesmo do outro mundo... e eu aqui cheio de inveja...

Bem, fora de brincadeiras, o peixinho chegou bem é o que me interessa, por isso espero que fiques com ele pois acho que encontrou o sítio certo para ter uma boa vida, e se assim não fosse nunca o teria vendido, mas sei que está em boas mãos.[IMG][/IMG]

Não leves a mal... mas quando me recordo disto...  :yb620:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:  

Aquele abraço e boa sorte. :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas amigo Paulo.
> 
> Bem esse peixe é mesmo do outro mundo... e eu aqui cheio de inveja...
> 
> Bem, fora de brincadeiras, o peixinho chegou bem é o que me interessa, por isso espero que fiques com ele pois acho que encontrou o sítio certo para ter uma boa vida, e se assim não fosse nunca o teria vendido, mas sei que está em boas mãos.
> 
> Não leves a mal... mas quando me recordo disto...    
> 
> Aquele abraço e boa sorte.


Deixo aqui uma palavra de agradecimento e de admiração ao Bruno Simões, o seu último dono, pela sua dedicação ao Sohal e por conseguir mante-lo de excelente saúde. Foi com muita pena que ele me passou a pasta da manutenção deste belo animal.


Um abraço Bruno :SbOk:  , espero ter o mesmo sucesso que tu.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Eu é que agradeço as tuas palavras, mas acredita que fico feliz por este belo animal estar contigo.

Abraço, e espero voltar em breve... :SbOk:

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola paulo 
belo peixe.
ontem o bruno entregou-me o lineatus, que esta muito bonito, cheio de saude, e ambientou-se muito bem ao meu aqua.
boa sorte com esse.
abraco

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Igor.

Esse lineatus também não fica a tras do Sohal em viagens por Portugal  :SbSourire2: . 
Era do Paulo Serrano "Leiria" veio para o Templo Aquatico "Lisboa" para ser vendido ,mas como era grande ninguem lhe tocava até o Bruno "Barreiro" ter ficado apaixonado pela sua beleza e agora foi parár ao teu aquario.

Igor agora com esse peixe já tens uma boa desculpa para trocar de novo de aquario ,porque ele merece ter muito espaço porque é lindo. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Logo vou ver se consigo por umas fotos melhorzitas..... :Coradoeolhos:  


Cumprimentos :Xmascheers:  ,

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Boas amgio Rogério.

Espero que o peixinho que te entreguei aí à uns tempos esteja bem... e nas tuas máos claro que está concerteza

Olha não estarás a fazer confusáo com o Leucosternon?

O Lineatus é pequeno, mas também veio do Templo, o Leucosternon é que é grandinho. Não deixam de ser dois peixes lindissimos. O leucosternon ainda tenho cá... se quiseres....  :Coradoeolhos:  

Grande abraço.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas rogerio
ele nao precisava desse peixe para trocar de aquario :yb665:  
pois ele amanha vai começar a mudança de aquario para um maior, e claro sexta feira lá vai o cesar arranjar os promenores( tubagens, refugio, etc. )
mas desta vez arranjou um aquario melhor 100*50*60cm   300 lts se bem que :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  .
dentro de um ano com os peixes que tem, e quando crescerem vai ter que mudar de novo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boas amgio Rogério.
> 
> Espero que o peixinho que te entreguei aí à uns tempos esteja bem... e nas tuas máos claro que está concerteza
> 
> Olha não estarás a fazer confusáo com o Leucosternon?
> 
> O Lineatus é pequeno, mas também veio do Templo, o Leucosternon é que é grandinho. Não deixam de ser dois peixes lindissimos. O leucosternon ainda tenho cá... se quiseres....  
> 
> Grande abraço.


Oi Bruno.

Pois foi ,fiz confusão com o Leucosternon desculpa. :yb665:  
Até ficava com ele ,mas já tenho um comprei o ao Rui Peixoto.

O teu ex Acanthurus Olivaceus esta grande e com uma cor linda e é o peixe maior e mais comilao aqui do meu aquario.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais algumas..... :Whistle:  


Uma sequência de fotos do meu casal de _A. frenatus_ na _E. quadricolor_





















O meu _Zebrassoma flavescens_....













O meu _Paracanthurus hepatus_....





O meu _Acanthurus sohal_....









Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite, 
uma pergunta Marinheiro. A E. quadricolor mudou de lugar?
Na minha última visita acho que estava noutra posição.

Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Nuno :Pracima:  , é capaz de ter mudado ligeiramente...mas não muito, eu é que virei um pouco a rocha onde ela está.
A minha _E. quadricolor_ ainda só se movimentou num raio de uns 25/30cm, vagueando nessa área mas sempre voltando, mais ou menos, ao mesmo lugar. Escusado será dizer que nestas expedições os palhaços andavam de malas atrás dela :yb624:  .


Abraço :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## NunoFilipe

> é capaz de ter mudado ligeiramente...mas não muito, eu é que virei um pouco a rocha onde ela está.


Lol

Se Maomé não vai à montanha, muda-se a rocha para que se veja...

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Nas fotos nem consigo ver os peixes...!!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Olá Nuno , é capaz de ter mudado ligeiramente...mas não muito, eu é que virei um pouco a rocha onde ela está.


Provavelmente irá esconder-se de novo! A minha curta experiência com essa espécie diz-me que não gostam de muita luz.

Abraço (e vê se tiras fotos em vez de borrões...!!!),
Diogo

----------


## Nuno Branco

Boas, Fico contente de saber que o sohal se encontra de boa saude
é um peixe maravilhoso ,fui eu que o habituei a vir comer á minha mão.
Abraços :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

Boa noite.
O aquario esta espetacular,boa escolha de corais.
Parabens.   :SbOk3:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Miguel, agradeço o elogio :SbOk:  .




> Boas, Fico contente de saber que o sohal se encontra de boa saude
> é um peixe maravilhoso ,fui eu que o habituei a vir comer á minha mão.
> Abraços


Nuno, de facto está de muito boa saúde e é mesmo um peixe fabuloso. 
Curiosamente, e por incrível que pareça, além de no terceiro dia ele começar a comer na minha mão, também aceita, e parece gostar bastante, de toques, "tipo festas" :EEK!: 
Qualquer dia conversa comigo :yb624:  ...grande peixe!! :Pracima:  

Cumprimentos :Xmassmile:  ,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Paulo,

Essa E. quadricolor nunca se dividiu?

Quais são as dimensões do teu futuro aquário? Neste momento calculo que tenhas os mesmo problemas que eu em relação à falta de espaço e à sobreposição de corais.

O teu aquário está muito saudável, gosto muito desta parede de Discossomas vermelhos:



Feliz Natal

----------


## NunoFilipe

Olá Paulo
Para quando está prevista essa mudança?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Essa E. quadricolor nunca se dividiu?
> 
> Quais são as dimensões do teu futuro aquário? Neste momento calculo que tenhas os mesmo problemas que eu em relação à falta de espaço e à sobreposição de corais.
> 
> O teu aquário está muito saudável, gosto muito desta parede de Discossomas vermelhos
> 
> 
> ...


Uma resposta com um belo atraso.... :Whistle:  

Ricardo, a minha _E. quadricolor_ nunca se dividiu, mas neste momento continua de boa saúde e a crescer, o casal de _A.frenatus_ está prestes a desovar. Espero que essa divisão se concretize e estou convencido que brevemente, observando o comportamento dos palhaços, também terei uma desova.
Embora tenha muitos corais, a falta de espaço deve-se mais à crescente desorganização que vai no meu aquário. Com uma nova montagem à vista, começamos a cuidar um pouco menos da parte estética do aquário e isso traduz-se em corais pior "arrumados" e consequentemente espaços desaproveitados.
O meu novo aquário está a andar, infelizmente mais lentamente do que aquilo que estava previsto já que ainda não fiz a mudança para a nova casa. A estrutura de aço inox, semelhante à que tenho actualmente, já está praticamente acabada.

O novo setup é este:

*Aquário principal* – 185cm x 75cm x 65cm ou 70cm (estou ainda indeciso na altura) - cerca de 900 litros brutos (um pouco menos do que o actual com 1200 litros brutos)

*Sump* – 100cm x 65 cmx 65cm - 400 litros brutos

Refúgio - Ainda não sei se irá existir, mas optando por colocá-lo, será alimentado por gravidade, via coluna seca e terá uma iluminação de 4x24w t5
com uma DSB de 12 a 15 cm

Equipamento (já adquirido, exceptuando a bomba de retorno):

*Rocha viva* – Aprox. 160 Kg

*Aquecimento* – 2 x Jagger 200w

*Iluminação* – 3 x Reflectores lumenarc III c/ lâmpadas coralvue reeflux 12000K 3 x 400w e balastros electrónicos Marine-Lux

*Escumação* – 2 escumadores - Deltec APF 600 + ATI Bubble master 250

*Reactor de cálcio* – Deltec PF 601 c/ botija 5kg Co2

*Reactor de Kalkwasser* – Deltec KM500 

*Circulação interna* – 4 Tunze Stream 6100 (4000l/h-12000l/h) com Multicontrolador Tunze 

*Retorno* – Mini Red Dragon 5000 ou 6500

*Ozonizador* – Ozonizador Sander 100mg ligado ao APF600 (quando necessário) ligado a medidor e controlador de redox e pH

*Animais*: Toda a bicharada que tenho actualmente e espero não perder nada!! :SbSourire2:  

Nuno, penso que também estarás esclarecido.

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paulo
é muito agradável e enriquece o conhecimento, seguir a evolução harmoniosa e muito coerente do teu magnifico sistema, sem dúvida que se aprende muito e nesse muito inclui-se a contenção, o saber apreciar com tempo, sentir a evolução, viver cada momento, viver o sistema. É também particularmente gratificante saber que vais mudar e tudo te acompanhará, e acredito e desejo que tudo corra pelo melhor. Obrigado por este exemplo a seguir/recomendar. Tudo de bom e muito sucesso para o novo sistema :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :SbOk3: 


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Espero que essa divisão se concretize e estou convencido que brevemente, observando o comportamento dos palhaços, também terei uma desova.


Já está na forja um "Marinheirozinho"??

Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Nem é preciso dizer nada... melhor só mesmo ver ao vivo.

 :yb677: 

Em relação as fotos estão bem boas comparando com as minhas   :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Hoje foi a minha vez de tentar tirar umas fotos do famoso Sohal. O rapaz é mesmo um espectaculo, o rei do aqua, ainda por cima super simpatico, fica-nos a olhar curioso. Só lhe falta mesmo falar  :Coradoeolhos:  .

Aqui vão as fotos















E não resisto a colocar uma foto do sacana que enche os corais todos de areia  :Coradoeolhos:  



Abraço

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Caro Paulo,

One word... magnific!!!   :yb677:  

Aquelas coisinhas que estavam meias amarelitas... estão super verdes!!!!  

Abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

que lindo peixe  :yb665:    devias meter mais alguns iguais....  um cardume disso é q era  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

> que lindo peixe    devias meter mais alguns iguais....  um cardume disso é q era


se os corais comessem areia era porreirito   :Wink:

----------


## João_Melo

BOA NOITE.
Prestes a entrar no mundo dos salgados, tive a oportunidade de falar ontem com alguns apaixonados deste mundo, pelo que, desde já agradeço a todos aqueles que estavam em casa do Paulo (UM OBRIGADO ESPECIAL POR ME RECEBER EM SUA CASA), Que de alguma forma foram saciando a minha curiosidade em relação a alguns aspectos básicos, a ter em conta quando falamos de aquariofilia marinha; É claro que cada dia que passa surgem mais perguntas, ás quais procurarei encontrar respostas.Espero ter resolvido muitas das minhas dúvidas antes de montar o meu aqua.
Cumprimentos ao Duarte, Nuno, André e Paulo.
É verdade as fotos do teu aqua são boas, mas na realidade não mostram nem 10% da sua beleza.

Grato pela vossa atenção.

JOAO MELO

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite,
Queria dar os parabéns ao Marinheiro pelo seu ingresso na administração de fóruns que falam sobre o seu hobby de eleição. :Pracima:   :tutasla:  
Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

PS: Qt ao aquário está tudo dito. Apenas n gosto do Sohal. Ficava melhor no meu pântano. Sortudo....  :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ontem tive a oportunidade de poder ver este magnifico peixe que o Paulo tem no aquario



nunca vi peixe com tamanha beleza e graciosidade de movimentos. de facto fiquei bastante impressionado e penso ate meter num futuro aquario um cardume deles.
depois tem para lá um sohalzito com alguma piada. 
De resto,  e tal como disse o Joao, as fotos não mostram de facto a beleza deste reef. 
Obrigado a todos pela excelente serão de ontem, em especial ao Paulo que de repente viu a sua casa invadida por  tanta gente   :Smile: 
boa sorte ao Joao nesta sua aventura e desejo que corra tudo bem.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> nunca vi peixe com tamanha beleza e graciosidade de movimentos. de facto fiquei bastante impressionado e penso ate meter num futuro aquario um cardume deles.
> .


Olá Duarte,
Também sou da tua opinião. Um cardume desta maravilha e até despachava o Sohal. Tb vou meter. É possível fazer criação?

Cumprimentos,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Ingratos!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> ontem tive a oportunidade de poder ver este magnifico peixe que o Paulo tem no aquario
> 
> 
> 
> nunca vi peixe com tamanha beleza e graciosidade de movimentos. de facto fiquei bastante impressionado e penso ate meter num futuro aquario um cardume deles.
> depois tem para lá um sohalzito com alguma piada. 
> De resto,  e tal como disse o Joao, as fotos não mostram de facto a beleza deste reef. 
> Obrigado a todos pela excelente serão de ontem, em especial ao Paulo que de repente viu a sua casa invadida por  tanta gente  
> boa sorte ao Joao nesta sua aventura e desejo que corra tudo bem.




Oi Pessoal

Realmente esse peixe é magnifico, e ate parece que é da familia do Luís de Matos, com aqueles efeitos a deitar areao pela boca, aí até os corais agradecem :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Mas realmente o Paulo tem um bom aquario, com bonitos corais e cores e parece me que nao existe desiquilibrios :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

abraço
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> parece me que nao existe desiquilibrios    
> 
> abraço
> Paulo Oliveira



com essa dos desiquilibrios lembrei-me que quando lá fomos na quarta, os frenatus decidiram fazer uma desova junto da anemona. :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

e a femea tava sempre a desiquilibrar uma acropora que estava lá por perto   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Geral

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Bem hoje estive a ver este magnifico reef. E depois de 2 "engenheiros" a mudar as configurações todas da maquina fotografica, ainda consegui apanhar uma deste macaco...

Vai uma garfada   :Wink: 

paulo.jpg



ps: com este post ganhei duas estrelinhas   :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Obrigado a todos pelas últimas visitas, pelas fotos e pelas palavras. :SbOk:  
Deixo-vos com algumas fotografias da minha sump e zona técnica enquanto não faço a mudança para o novo aquário.
Devo acrescentar, que a postura de _A. frenatus_  de 6 de Fevereiro eclodiu passado exactamente 8 dias. Infelizmente, eclodiram num dia em que não estava em casa e durante a noite perdi todas as larvas.
Reparo agora, que é também uma das principais dificuldades, conseguir apanhar as larvas logo após a eclosão. Apesar de tudo, mesmo que as conseguisse ter capturado, não teria sido possível alimentá-las, porque só hoje consegui que a minha cultura de rotíferos atingisse um número aceitável.
Com as algas não tive tanto sucesso porque o "MEIO" para as alimentar é difícil de obter, de qualquer forma usei um produto, composto por essas mesmas algas, com o qual estou a obter sucesso na multiplicação dos rotíferos.
Deixo aqui publicamente, uma palavra de agradecimento a algumas pessoas e instituições que me ajudaram nesta pesquisa e procura pelo inóculo destes pequenos seres _Brachionus plicatilis_:

*Ricardo Rodrigues*
*Pedro Nuno Ferreira*
*Ricardo Calado*
*Hugo Santos* (CIIMAR) (Universidade do Porto)
Universidade de Aveiro (Departamento de Biologia)

Espero não esquecer ninguém... :Whistle:  

As boas notícias em relação ao casal de _A. frenatus_ é que sexta-feira dia 22, voltaram a desovar :EEK!: ,  e com um número de ovos muitissimo superior ao da anterior postura. Estimo que sejam agora uns 120-150 ovos de uma bela cor laranja :SbSourire:  . Estou já a pensar numa forma de apanhar as larvas logo após a eclosão, agora que a cultura de rotíferos está a ganhar dimensão....vamos ver. :SbBienvenu1:  

Cá vão as fotos de toda a zona técnica e da minha cultura de rotíferos e artémias.






























Não se vê mas eles estão lá :SbSourire2:  




Cumprimentos,

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

Para quando está previsto o parto? Depois arranjas-me um "filhote" teu   :Wink: 
Troco pela vaca da minha donzela... metes ai ao pé da tua

Abraço e parabéns. Ainda vais tirar alto phD aqui na UA   :SbOk:  

Desta vez não pode haver saidas.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

boas Paulo parabéns pelo teu aquário esta mesmo espectacular e parabéns/boa sorte pela nova postura...
agora so uma duvida...esses garrafas de 1.5L que tens ai tem o que e serve para que?

Abraço :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia Paulo,

Que meio de cultura estás a utilizar para as algas? Tenho uma receita caseira que em tempos utilizei com sucesso, vou procurar e mais logo coloco aqui.

Essa zona técnica é impressionante. Usas o ozono no mínimo ou máximo, 24/7?

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Nuno, obrigado pelas palavras. Estas garrafas de *2 litros* servem de suporte para o cultivo de rotíferos e artemia.

Ricardo, acabei por não usar qualquer "meio", simplesmente me limitei aos rotíferos....que no fundo é o que eu preciso. Entretanto, acredito que com algas vivas a sua reprodução será mais rápida, mas estou satisfeito.




> Essa zona técnica é impressionante. Usas o ozono no mínimo ou máximo, 24/7?


Uso ozonizador de 100mg/h 24h/dia, quase no máximo e ligado ao APF600.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Mais umas fotos hoje, agora da bicharada.  :Olá:  
Os ovos dos _A. frenatus_, de ontem para hoje já adquiriram uma tonalidade escura.
Hoje, não tinha máquina suficientemente boa para fotografar os ovos, amanha vou tentar fazê-lo com outra.
































E para finalizar a sequência hoje..... :SbBienvenu1:  












Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Albino

:Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Simplesmente maravilhoso.
Não há por aí uns frags desses discos vermelhos e GSP :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Simplesmente maravilhoso.
> Não há por aí uns frags desses discos vermelhos e GSP


Obrigado Pedro. :Olá:  
Se cá vieres, tenho todo o gosto em oferecer-te umas mudas disso. Alguns amigos que me têm visitado levam.


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Albino

> Obrigado Pedro. 
> Se cá vieres, tenho todo o gosto em oferecer-te umas mudas disso. Alguns amigos que me têm visitado levam.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,


 :Pracima:  Quiçá, um destes fins de semana, vá dar um passeio por aí, comer uns docitos e trazer umas lembrancitas...

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

novidades dos bebés?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Pois é, este meu aquário ainda existe mas sem novidades, está de boa saúde, mas não perfeita.
Isto do projecto novo, provoca uma ligeira ansiedade e algum desleixo no aquário actual. De qualquer maneira, o novo arrancou muito lentamente e o projecto ainda não está materializado. Logo que as novidades forem significativas direi qualquer coisa. :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,

----------

